# Why do I have hardly any strong views on anything?



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I also often think about how complex everything is and how difficult, or rather, short-sighted it is to quickly come to conclusions on important topics. *It's like what about this, and this, and this, and this*...


That sounds like Ne to me. It could be also that you come to judgemens using predominantly the right hemisphere of your brain, which could be of any type including those with poor or no Ne.  I can't even commit to my own opinions half the time.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Hmm. It does seem to me like a Pe thing to do, but I'm not knowledgeable enough about functions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree mostly. My live in let live philosophy is a Fi value and it's stemmed from developed Ne, as in living and letting live because of this and that and this and that. Also think everyone's judging function can be changed with new perceptions and that it's easier for introverted judgers (Fi, Ti) backed up with extroverted perceptions (Ne, Se). That is based on personal observation though as of course I don't know what it's like the other way around.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

rejectedreality said:


> @_hornet_
> I like the way you put that but I'm flabbergasted at how confidently you can state such a generalization as fact.
> I asked if INFP because in reading the OP's posts, I recognized the functions of INFP. That is of course not to say I think I'm right, but just was curious as to how sure the OP was in his implication that he's not INFP. How this pertains to the post is that I get the vibe also that the OP also is more big picture with a touch of empathy and a large dose of possibility acknowledgement, which, in general is more INFP than say ISFP. That's a fact _based on my experience and observations, _hehe.


I have no idea what the OP's type is.
I never bothered to try to type him.
I just put it out there based on the short sentence that the OP wrote in the last post he had written at that time.
I also made a point of saying that I wasn't trying to prove that he was ISFP just putting in the two cents
on how ISFPs don't give half a shit about what is going on in the world that don't affect them.
If it affect me it is still just a matter of can I do anything about it.
Yes or No.

If he is more big picture with empathy that sounds very INFP.
I'll take your word for it, too lazy to go read for myself.
Besides, I'm not all that good at online forum typing,
though I'm a beast in face to face encounters.

The reason why the big picture and values combo must work is simple.
Since Ne is the only real consistent window into "objective" reality for the INFP
the INFP will feel that any echo of their Fi values detected in that "objective reality"
must be real and important. 
Since Ne is about the big picture, the only way an INFP can orient themself 
is to apply those values trough this big picture frame.
Si dosn't cut it cause then all we end up is Fi/Si stagnation.
Te can cut trough, but at the expense of those precious values.

So *any real INFP*, must attach their values to Ne objects.
Just as *any real ISFP*, must attach their values to Se objects.

I hope I was able to make this clear enough for you. :wink:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@UndercoverInstigator
you probably lack a strong sense of personal identity. those who do have one have something to be believe in which resonates with them and gives them a sense of conviction (I wish I could say there was a quick fix to this, but this is not something which comes naturally to NTPs)



lightwing said:


> On the contrary, I think it's a weak T function and a strong *Extroverted Feeling*. You seem like you do have certain views, just more willing to compromise them for the sake of your more deeply held views which you may be hesitant to admit to, possibly to maintain a certain status quo.
> Am I close?


fixed. Fi doesn't compromise its values, period.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_overload


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

In your first post you sound really like me. (INTP) (didn't read all the other posts though, I also saw INFP suggestions)
In socionics the ignoring function of INTPs (LII or INTj) is Fi which is exactly like this: 


> Favourite colour: they're all pretty much the same to me, I don't care for a preference


However I think a Fi dom would have a strong feeling what they like or not (correct me if I'm wrong)

Logical Intuitive Introtim - Wikisocion


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_
> you probably lack a strong sense of personal identity. those who do have one have something to be believe in which resonates with them and gives them a sense of conviction (I wish I could say there was a quick fix to this, but this is not something which comes naturally to NTPs)
> 
> 
> fixed. Fi doesn't compromise its values, period.





Draki said:


> In your first post you sound really like me. (INTP) (didn't read all the other posts though, I also saw INFP suggestions)
> In socionics the ignoring function of INTPs (LII or INTj) is Fi which is exactly like this:
> 
> However I think a Fi dom would have a strong feeling what they like or not (correct me if I'm wrong)
> ...


Sounds legit to me.
I was thinking about saying something about it being some general lack of something.
But then some old pattern about needing to say my two cents about types kicked in... xD

Btw Ti with Ne acts sort of like Te with Ni in the grand scale of things.
So an ENTJ and INTP would be deceptively similar on a superficial level.
Yet they are profoundly different on a more closer look.
For one an ENTJ would have an objective assurance that the INTP would simply lack.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_
> you probably lack a strong sense of personal identity. those who do have one have something to be believe in which resonates with them and gives them a sense of conviction (I wish I could say there was a quick fix to this, but this is not something which comes naturally to NTPs)
> 
> 
> fixed. Fi doesn't compromise its values, period.


I certainly agree with this. I change my identity all the time and try to work out what works best. I consider myself to be a bit like those ghosts depicted in movies that try to jump into different characters and see what gives them the best journey through life. 

Also for some reason I have very little natural empathy for pain. When I am trying to work out how someone is feeling, I try my best to work out how I would feel in that situation but it's hard to connect. With that being said, I'd rather be hurt by something if it protects someone I'm close to. If I believe that I will make the best mental/physical recovery out of us then it makes most sense to me.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @UndercoverInstigator
> fixed. Fi doesn't compromise its values, period.


Doesn't compromise... but do you think Fi changes it's values with time?

I really, from personal experience of being a Fi-Ne type, cannot agree that Fi doesn't change their values. That would be just purely stubborn and ignorant. Functions don't ''produce'' such charecteristics.

Or am I an ISFJ or something? Haha, no.... that's impossible (wondering face).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I certainly agree with this. I change my identity all the time and try to work out what works best. I consider myself to be a bit like those ghosts depicted in movies that try to jump into different characters and see what gives them the best journey through life.
> 
> Also for some reason I have very little natural empathy for pain. When I am trying to work out how someone is feeling, I try my best to work out how I would feel in that situation but it's hard to connect. With that being said, I'd rather be hurt by something if it protects someone I'm close to. If I believe that I will make the best mental/physical recovery out of us then it makes most sense to me.


Forget any notion of ISFP, we just know by looking at them how they feel.

Or so I've been told. :wink:

Never experienced it myself... 


* *




Of course I have dummy! 








SplitTheAtom said:


> Doesn't compromise... but do you think Fi changes it's values with time?
> 
> I really, from personal experience of being a Fi-Ne type, cannot agree that Fi doesn't change their values. That would be just purely stubborn and ignorant. Functions don't ''produce'' such charecteristics.
> 
> Or am I an ISFJ or something? Haha, no.... that's impossible (wondering face).


To change is not to compromise.
However that is a fine line to balance.
It is hard to say where natural change ends and compomising begins.
Fi can compromise it's values though, but only at great mental agony.
Especially when there is value conflict.
The weakest have to give.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Doesn't compromise... *but do you think Fi changes it's values with time?*
> I really, from personal experience of being a Fi-Ne type, cannot agree that Fi doesn't change their values. That would be just purely stubborn and ignorant. Functions don't ''produce'' such charecteristics.
> Or am I an ISFJ or something? Haha, no.... that's impossible (wondering face).


yes, but it's going to happen very slowly.
@UndercoverInstigator
to be honest, I'm a bit surprised hearing this from you, because I remember your Enneagram questionnaire and it screamed "1 fix!". that you are so non-opinionated is a bit of a shock


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> yes, but it's going to happen very slowly.
> @_UndercoverInstigator_
> to be honest, I'm a bit surprised hearing this from you, because I remember your Enneagram questionnaire and it screamed "1 fix!". that you are so non-opinionated is a bit of a shock


I was actually quite surprised that you saw enneagram 1 within my questionnaire answers, though I have strong views towards those who act immorally and put down the weaker member of the group, so that may have played a part. 

But I often find it very difficult to hold onto grudges, I forget that someone did something unnecessarily rude for instance and start talking to them, only afterwards being angry with myself for being nice to them. 

People always ask me for my views on matters and most of the time I honestly don't know. It frustrates them because I always just say "whatever you prefer", but to trivial matters of course.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I was actually quite surprised that you saw enneagram 1 within my questionnaire answers, *though I have strong views towards those who act immorally and put down the weaker member of the group, so that may have played a part. *
> But I often find it very difficult to hold onto grudges, I forget that someone did something unnecessarily rude for instance and start talking to them, only afterwards being angry with myself for being nice to them.
> People always ask me for my views on matters and most of the time I honestly don't know. It frustrates them because I always just say "whatever you prefer", but to trivial matters of course.


congratulations! you've found something you feel (at least somewhat) strongly about. I think you were confused because you use Fe, so you're not going to feel all that strongly about _abstract principles of morality_, but but when someone is _hurting another person_ especially _in real time_, it angers you.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> congratulations! you've found something you feel (at least somewhat) strongly about. I think you were confused because you use Fe, so you're not going to feel all that strongly about _abstract principles of morality_, but but when someone is _hurting another person_ especially _in real time_, it angers you.


Woohoo! Lol. I think I'm simply an atypical INTP


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Sole Synchronization said:


> I can totally relate. It's like when people ask me about a certain topic, I keep on going back and forth between arguments and if I ever do come to a conclusion, I usually regret what I said. On the other hand I also regret not coming to a conclusion... my fickle self is something I highly value because I believe in having an open-mind, but at the same time it brings me great frustration... it makes me feel like I don't know anything... I have INxP put as my type in my signature and I once considered myself an INFP, but now I'm at a loss. This fickleness is the source of mystery to my personality type as well.


May I ask, what difference would knowing your type make?

MBTI is an application to Jung's work, very limited in scope, and without any test of validity. Going back to the source, to Jung, he, in order to make a systemic study of human behavior, created a model, much as climatologist do to study weather. Neither the climatologist's model(s) nor Jung's model are reality. Like all models, his is a limited, imperfect and incomplete reflection of reality. 

Given that, it would be highly unlikely that Jung's model would even apply to all people. There are clusters of preferences in modes of data collection and analyses, and of action on such decisions. This gives the statistical grouping of "functions.'But there are factors that cannot be covered by Jung - personal ethics, spirituality, and social mandates that negate personal preferences. 

The 'functions" are symbolic, qualitative descriptions of preferred modes of self intersecting others. They exist only as descriptions and have no existence other than that. 

The human mind and psyche is too grand, to unlimited for a simple model to define. Each of us independently make decisions, most of which MBTI had no connection. It can, and at times has, devolved to roleplaying. 

From the The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam:

XXVII
Myself when young did eagerly frequent
Doctor and Saint, and heard great argument
About it and about: but evermore
Came out by the same door where in I went.

XXVIII
With them the seed of Wisdom did I sow,
And with mine own hand wrought to make it grow;
And this was all the Harvest that I reap'd —
"I came like Water, and like Wind I go".

Yep.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> I feel like I don't have any views one way or another on a lot of global debates.
> 
> . . . there is so much to take into account and consider that I just don't have a strong view in favour of either one. . . I feel like there just isn't enough information about the world and the events that follow from decisions to be able to have a well-informed opinion on certain matters. At least not on the constructs that currently exist.
> 
> ...


I'm more inclined to say it sounds like Ne (or maybe it could also be Se too?). I can definitely relate anyways, and I think I have pretty strong Fi. I think Ne tends to keep one more in the middle on things because it doesn't just focus on one idea/opinion/belief but naturally tries to look at all the different possible angles and sort of hold them all in balance with each other. I know I often feel like I can't make a definite opinion because there could always be more information that I'm currently missing on a subject, and that there is So Much one would have to keep up with and know that it's pretty nigh impossible to make an informed opinion on everything. 

now, with colors it does strike me as a little more T-ish somehow to see them as all the same, though I have a hard time picking 'favorites' of _anything_ myself. I tend to have many 'favorites' because there are usually different reasons to like one thing or another, or different circumstances in which one or another is better.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I would say this is the result of being an sx last in the enneagram, assuming I must attribute it to anything type-related at all.


I'm curious what that has to do with sx.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I relate to a lot of your experience and I'm Ti-dominant. I'm also a 6. I'm not saying it's due to that.


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

I would say that not having a strong view on certain topics is actually a view in itself. 

It probably means that you feel the topic is too vast and have too many changing factors at any one point in time to have a consistent opinion regarding it?


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

Reluctanine said:


> I would say that not having a strong view on certain topics is actually a view in itself.
> 
> It probably means that you feel the topic is too vast and have too many changing factors at any one point in time to have a consistent opinion regarding it?


Yeah, that's a good point actually.

Though in ways I do wish I had stronger views on more trivial things, personal preferences. It's also not enough to just prefer something over another, I must always know why lol. I like dogs more than cats, but why? What is it about them? It could be this, but not all dogs are like this, so do I only prefer these type of dogs to cats? But I like these attributes about those dogs too, so I like all dogs? But then cats are also like this, and are cool in these ways. What makes someone prefer dogs over cats and vice versa? Why do men generally prefer dogs? Maybe it's because dogs became pets before cats? But then why don't women also prefer dogs? Maybe women do also prefer dogs but it is well known that men prefer dogs within the contrast of women preferring diamonds. But then what if men don't actually prefer dogs and the phrase was just said to highlight how men differ from women? Did dogs become pets before cats? What kinds of dogs became pets first and how do they differ from other dogs that only later became pets? That's pretty much how my thought processes go LOL.


----------

